# GSP Pup Training Progress



## tshuman01 (Jun 23, 2018)

Sorry for the brag post, but I had to share this with a group that would appreciate it. This is my first time training a hunting pup. We got our GSP Sammy for Christmas. She is 7 months old now and seems to be picking it up nicely. Strong drive, good nose, and catching on quick! 

My work has a big problem with pigeons so I've worked with the facilities group to trap them for me to take home. I am grateful to now have a steady stream of trainer birds coming in and giving my pup lots of experiences. 

So far so good! She went on strong point on two pigeons on the check cord Saturday and we worked on Whoa some more. We introduced her to the gun and she didn't even flinch! On the second bird we shot it down and released her to fetch. She found and retrieved the bird dropping it at my feet. I couldn't believe it! All I've done is play fetch with her in the back yard for a few months and taught her to drop it at my feet (I never take it from her mouth). We hid the bird several times and worked on the fetch command. Absolutely brilliant little pup. She found it every time and dropped it at my feet. 

Getting excited for the fall. Now to work on whoa for most of the summer in getting her to hold that point. Going to be a big year!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That is awesome! Good work with your pup! I'll throw one word of caution, eventually you may want to train the dog to hold the bird until you take it from her. Otherwise, she may release a wounded bird at your feet and it might still have enough life to get away from you. :smile:

Not my dog, so take my advice for what it's worth. I'm in the middle of force fetching my dog. Good times!


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Awesome


----------



## tshuman01 (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks for the advice! I am still very new to all of this and learning as I go. I've read lots of forums and gotten some good help. Hopefully the finished dog turns out well. She sure loves getting out that's for sure. She avoids the truck like you wouldn't believe when it's time to go.


----------

